# I no longer have my dremel :'(



## Pyrofeed (Jul 21, 2009)

It sort of isn't functional anymore, and I just got my Antec 300. Maybe I'll get a new one but until then I had an idea. Considering I can't make any new holes with out my dremel, I was wondering if anyone had considered or tried doubling up on standoffs, and then running all the wires under. Maybe the standoffs aren't strong enough? but there are 9 of them so I think they can do it. Mostly I'm worried about wires pulling against the mobo, they aren't exactly top notch in plasticity.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 21, 2009)

Pyrofeed said:


> It sort of isn't functional anymore, and I just got my Antec 300. Maybe I'll get a new one but until then I had an idea. Considering I can't make any new holes with out my dremel, I was wondering if anyone had considered or tried doubling up on standoffs, and then running all the wires under. Maybe the standoffs aren't strong enough? but there are 9 of them so I think they can do it. Mostly I'm worried about wires pulling against the mobo, they aren't exactly top notch in plasticity.



well if you double up on standoffs then your PCI/PCIe cards won't fit in the slots properly as they will be too tall....

you can route the cables visibly and make them neat though, let me get some pics as examples.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 21, 2009)

What is wrong with it? You can contact Dremel directly and buy just about any part pretty cheap. They really have awesome customer service. This link might help...
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/CustomerService/ServiceAndRepair/Pages/default.aspx
(I used the Racine, WI contact info but I'm not sure if you are in the US).


----------



## Pyrofeed (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, its sort of like my brother dropped it, and the next time we plugged it in to charge, we smelled burning plastic, and the tiniest bit of smoke. Good point on the PCI-e cards. My cables I think are done as well as I could get them without routing them under, but I would appreciate the pics


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yup I've burned out many Dremels. Go to Wal-Mart and look for the Black and Decker RTX. I got mine for $20 and has lasted longer then all my Dremels put together.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Yup I've burned out many Dremels. Go to Wal-Mart and look for the Black and Decker RTX. I got mine for $20 and has lasted longer then all my Dremels put together.



+1!


----------



## Pyrofeed (Jul 21, 2009)

And its got the cutting tools, and sanding n buffing and everything? I'm not saying it comes with, but can I get those?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

it uses all the Dremel attachments (thanks Black & Decker)
(in the last year I killed 4 Dremels 200 to 400 series) I beat the crap out of the B&D and it just keeps humming along, There is no comparison between the 2 tools.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> it uses all the Dremel attachments (thanks Black & Decker)
> (in the last year I killed 4 Dremels 200 to 400 series) I beat the crap out of the B&D and it just keeps humming along, There is no comparison between the 2 tools.



I gotta get me one of thems...  no offense mk - but Ive tried using tin snips so many times that I now know, without a doubt, that I am not like you.  In fact, I am absolutely tin-snip-retarded.  Every time I cut something both sides of the metal end up getting bent upward or downward in some fashion.  

You know someone who's really hungry and doesn't have a can opener and they end up stabbing the can repeatedly with whatever object they find laying around.  Thats what it looks like when I use snips - like a savage attempt to get at canned food.   (back to topic transition) So im definitely investing in this dremel  .


----------



## Disparia (Jul 21, 2009)

I feel ya - I burned mine out last week!


Taz - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I gotta get me one of thems...  no offense mk - but Ive tried using tin snips so many times that I now know, without a doubt, that I am not like you.  In fact, I am absolutely tin-snip-retarded.  Every time I cut something both sides of the metal end up getting bent upward or downward in some fashion.
> 
> You know someone who's really hungry and doesn't have a can opener and they end up stabbing the can repeatedly with whatever object they find laying around.  Thats what it looks like when I use snips - like a savage attempt to get at canned food.   (back to topic transition) So im definitely investing in this dremel  .



LOL, its no prob when it comes to programming I am below retarded status...
(the trick to fix that is to use better tin snips (like the WISS ones and to not close them all the way while cutting (stop just a bit before closing the tin snips each cut)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2009)

you can hide the wires in a 300 fairly easy if you take some time and look at it and plan it out somewhat before you start as you can see by my shitty pic of my 300 its possible even with a PSU that has a ton of wires


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can hide the wires in a 300 fairly easy if you take some time and look at it and plan it out somewhat before you start as you can see by my shitty pic of my 300 its possible even with a PSU that has a ton of wires
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/0718090222a.jpg



That's impressive management in a 300 without holes.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pyrofeed said:


> It sort of isn't functional anymore, and I just got my Antec 300. Maybe I'll get a new one but until then I had an idea. Considering I can't make any new holes with out my dremel, I was wondering if anyone had considered or tried doubling up on standoffs, and then running all the wires under. Maybe the standoffs aren't strong enough? but there are 9 of them so I think they can do it. Mostly I'm worried about wires pulling against the mobo, they aren't exactly top notch in plasticity.





phanbuey said:


> well if you double up on standoffs then your PCI/PCIe cards won't fit in the slots properly as they will be too tall...



If the cables can be hooked up through the slots in the case, you can just add a standoff of the same height where the slot screw goes and then use it for the screw to hold the cards in place.

Thats the "old school" way of doing it.  Not sure if it would work on the cards he has or not, or that particular case etc.  But, there should be some space at the top of the card so it can still be hooked up when secured.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I feel ya - I burned mine out last week!
> 
> 
> Taz - thanks for the recommendation.



NP. The Dremels are very pricey and last a short time, if used all the time. And getting a battery powered one is useless cutting cases up as they bog down and kill battery and possibly breaking the disc. The RTX is about 5,000 RPM Max. slower than the Dremels but way cheaper and last a long time. The RTX speeds are 12k/24K/30K RPM. I never take it past between Medium and High for case cutting. And Medium for acrylic/plexiglass as it will melt alot of stuff if too high that I've noticed.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 23, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.pc-pad.com/img/before-after.jpg
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u43131/digitalstorm_full.jpg
> 
> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/skymtl/CASE/SWORDM/SWORDM-62.JPG



WOW look at that black Tai Chi thats amazing! makes me wanna get mine out the garage and paint it up!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 23, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> WOW look at that black Tai Chi thats amazing! makes me wanna get mine out the garage and paint it up!



OMG you have one and its in the Garage!  /jk

It is a nice case though... great for a good dual wc loop thought about getting it.


----------

